# Need a Wi-Fi Modem + Router, download capable!



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't know what's the exact term but I need a router + modem which will be able to download those Torrent files when the PC is off. I will connect my Sony External Hard Drive if needed.

And if there's one which will be able to download other stuffs too, I mean not only Torrent, but links via IDM too, then I'd prefer that undoubtedly.

Budget is as low as possible if it serves the purpose of first paragraph, and if it serves the purpose of second paragraph then I'll pay whatever needed  My current device is NetGear DG834G, I don't wanna miss any feature this one has, that is if it has any 

And oh, the UI should be absolutely simple, no Linux crap please, Android support would be great.

Brands of choice : Asus (as I've heard they make most in this category) / Belkin / NetGear

NO TP-LINK

Thanks in advance.

PS : The router will be used with Wired BSNL Broadband, and Wi-Fi will be accessed from my cell and lappy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2014)

first of all no modem+router ever comes with any in built torrent/download manager,only routers do.second considering all the factors this is your only choice(read full review by Astounding on flipkart page):
*www.flipkart.com/asus-rt-n14u-wireless-n300-cloud/p/itmdhy5kaenwhhng
of course this is only a router so you need to keep your netgear.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2014)

The stock download master is not at all stable. It works for small to mid sized torrents, say upto a few GBs. Take this with a pinch of salt as due to the buggy DL, I have not downloaded much using it.

The most irritating part is that, after a power cut/off/random router restart, some of the downloads do not show up in the queue, and that is why stopped downloading using it.

I do not know how much Asus has improved DM in 14U, but I'm not really hopeful.

PS: ddwrt option is anyday available, but that is a full fledge linux alternative which you've already decided not to take up.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

That's unbelievable! There's no modem+ router with that facility! Jeez! And this is not for downloading tiny stuffs, my cell phone can do that! I'll download files around 12 GB minimum and up to 28/30 GB, I mean a single file.

Okay, if there's no other option then that DDWRT option is there. So I have to install Linux on my rig to use it properly? Or I can do that from Windows?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

you dont have to do anything on your PC except for flashing DD-WRT firmware on your router.. its a very very simple process, just like flashing a new rom on your phone..
after that, go to the rounter config page and you get a buttload of new features including overclocking your router to extend range 
but before you buy a router make sure its capable of dd-wrt and supporting external usb storage


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2014)

first see this to get an idea about dd-wrt:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/173578-dd-wrt-transmission-configuration-asus-rt-n13u.html
frankly speaking i prefer a full fledged low power system like intel atom as download rig.it has the flexibility to run any torrent software & download manager.total cost would be (3500(intel atom kit)+1300(2gb laptop ram)+Rs.500(local psu)+a sata hdd).you can control it remotely using your main rig & over internet.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

Hmm. Well if the low powered rig costs me almost same amount of money like a router then I'll definitely go that way. But Atom, I mean is that even capable of running decently? Just asking this cause I bought an AMD E1 CPU (or something crap like that) based Samsung laptop last year and that bloody thing used to freeze up when I opened three IDM windows. Jeez, that was a horrible thing which I have never seen before.

But if Atom is better and faster than that APU and have a minimum, non headache given speed then I'm game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Hmm. Well if the low powered rig costs me almost same amount of money like a router then I'll definitely go that way. But Atom, I mean is that even capable of running decently? Just asking this cause I bought an AMD E1 CPU (or something crap like that) based Samsung laptop last year and that bloody thing used to freeze up when I opened three IDM windows. Jeez, that was a horrible thing which I have never seen before.
> 
> But if Atom is better and faster than that APU and have a minimum, non headache given speed then I'm game.



for browsing, downloads, and stuff like that, I think Atom is pretty good ..
I have a netbook having atom and it can download stuff all day


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

Good then, no problem. Could I get a setup suggestion here? As low budget as possible, with the smallest size cabinet. And how will I connect it to my monitor? VGA?

By the way, just for comparisons sake at how much power consumption I'm looking, 60 W or less? For the rig only?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2014)

i used intel atom 1.8GHz single core 2gb ram win 7 system for 2 years & didn't faced any issues.intel atom kit has vga port.all you need to get is intel atom kit(note processor is soldered to mobo permanently),2gb ram,local psu,sata hdd,any cheap local micro-atx cabinet & you are good to go.only issue is you have to search in shops for intel atom kit as most shops don't keep them.intel atom system(excluding monitor) consumes less than 50w & in idle state its consumption is hardly ~10w(for single core d425).


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

10 watts? Jeez! 

Now that's a problem, going to stores and finding it, don't really get time at all other than Sunday.

No online option right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2014)

used to be available but recently haven't seen on any major shopping site.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

theres even a brand called VIA , havent tried it but my friend bought one of their cpu+mobo and runs linux on it(supports windows i think)
he spent around 7k totally but he already had an hdd etc
id get a raspberry pi if i were u, its cheap and good for downloads etc AFAIK though it only runs linux
i myself ordered one , coming in 3 days with my cousin from USA

- - - Updated - - -

theres an atom bundle on flipkart, dunno how it is
*www.flipkart.com/intel-d2500hn-combo-motherboard/p/itmd7vrwvfgfbhpp?pid=CMBD7VZX8FY5Z3BZ&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=atom&ref=a4155e7c-8e27-49ea-954a-0ca47c622ac9


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 27, 2014)

Does that Raspberry support IDM? I mean could IDM be installed on Linux? Last time I used Linux was something called Red Hat, and it couldn't do anything out of the box, it's like feeding an infant!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 27, 2014)

OS doesn't support software,it is the software that supports OS.IDM has no linux version but you can run it in linux using wine(an emulator to run windows programs on linux) but i doubt you would be able to configure it on Raspberry to run IDM.


----------



## @vi (Jul 14, 2014)

OP what did u end up doing


----------

